# Kem chống nắng Esunvy Plus Face có dùng được cho bà bầu không các mẹ?



## Ngọc Huyền

E đang mang bầu được 4 tháng, nhưng dạo gần đây chắc do nội tiết tố thay đổi e thấy da e bắt đầu xuất hiện sạm nám. Bạn bè có khuyên là với sạm nám thì phải chăm dùng kem chống nắng thì mới hạn chế được tác hại của ánh nắng mặt trời đến da của e. Nên giờ e đang muốn tìm hiểu sản phẩm kem chống nắng mà an toàn cho mẹ bầu như em! 
E tìm hiểu thì thấy đang ưng sản phẩm kem chống nắng Esunvy này. Nhưng dù sao cũng đang bầu nên muốn tham khảo cm kem chống nắng Esunvy Plus Face có dùng được cho bà bầu không các mẹ?


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Đúng là khi mang bầu nội tiết tố thay đổi đó bạn ạ! Nên bạn cố gắng chăm sóc da luôn nhé! 
Không đến lúc sau sinh sạm nám sẽ tăng nhiều hơn đó.


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Mom dùng kem chống nắng Esunvy Plus này đi:
Kem chống nắng Esunvy Plus Sun care Face Whitening Cream SPF50+/ PA++++ 50g - Esunvy- Chăm sóc da toàn diện
E cũng đang dùng đó, hiệu quả chống nắng tốt lắm! Nhưng với sạm nám của mom thì m cần phải kết hợp với skincare với những sản phẩm dành cho da nám nhé!


----------



## Ngọc Huyền

Đinh Thùy nói:


> Mom dùng kem chống nắng Esunvy Plus này đi:
> Kem chống nắng Esunvy Plus Sun care Face Whitening Cream SPF50+/ PA++++ 50g - Esunvy- Chăm sóc da toàn diện
> E cũng đang dùng đó, hiệu quả chống nắng tốt lắm! Nhưng với sạm nám của mom thì m cần phải kết hợp với skincare với những sản phẩm dành cho da nám nhé!


Tức là kem chống nắng Esunvy plus face này có thể dùng được cho bà bầu đúng không mn? Từ trước tới giờ thì e cũng không dùng kem chống nắng nên cũng không tìm hiểu. Đến giờ có bầu, thêm da bắt đầu xuất hiện sạm nám thì mới bắt đầu tìm hiểu đây ạ! Dù sao đang mang bầu nên e cũng muốn cẩn thận với những sản phẩm mình dùng cho yên tâm.


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa

Hoàng Tú Linh nói:


> Đúng là khi mang bầu nội tiết tố thay đổi đó bạn ạ! Nên bạn cố gắng chăm sóc da luôn nhé!
> Không đến lúc sau sinh sạm nám sẽ tăng nhiều hơn đó.


Bây giờ phải chú ý đến chế độ skincare hàng ngày, có bầu thì càng phải chăm sóc. Mn có thể đắp mask tinh bột nghệ với sữa chua không đường nhé! Dùng cùng với kem chống nắng. Sau khi sinh thì tìm hiểu và uống bổ sung sản phẩm giúp cân bằng nội tiết tốt.


----------



## Phạm Minh Hà

Mn ơi! Đang bầu mn dùng kem chống nắng Esunvy được nhé! E cũng đang dùng loại này mà. E còn dùng từ lúc chưa có bầu đến giờ vẫn đang dùng ấy. Vì kem chống nắng này có thành phần thiên nhiên thôi, an toàn và lành tính cho da. Dù cho da có nhạy cảm vẫn có thể dùng được mà. Mn cứ chịu khó dùng vào buổi sáng sau các bước skincare hàng ngày là được nhé! Kem chống nắng này còn có tác dụng dưỡng trắng cho da nữa cơ.


----------



## Ngọc Huyền

Phạm Minh Hà nói:


> Mn ơi! Đang bầu mn dùng kem chống nắng Esunvy được nhé! E cũng đang dùng loại này mà. E còn dùng từ lúc chưa có bầu đến giờ vẫn đang dùng ấy. Vì kem chống nắng này có thành phần thiên nhiên thôi, an toàn và lành tính cho da. Dù cho da có nhạy cảm vẫn có thể dùng được mà. Mn cứ chịu khó dùng vào buổi sáng sau các bước skincare hàng ngày là được nhé! Kem chống nắng này còn có tác dụng dưỡng trắng cho da nữa cơ.


Có chia sẻ của mom như vậy là e cũng yên tâm rồi. Để e mua về và sử dụng luôn! Chứ không e sợ để lâu rồi sạm nám lại phát triển nhiều hơn thì còn khó để chăm sóc hơn.


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Dương Ngọc Hoa nói:


> Bây giờ phải chú ý đến chế độ skincare hàng ngày, có bầu thì càng phải chăm sóc. Mn có thể đắp mask tinh bột nghệ với sữa chua không đường nhé! Dùng cùng với kem chống nắng. Sau khi sinh thì tìm hiểu và uống bổ sung sản phẩm giúp cân bằng nội tiết tốt.


E đồng ý với ý kiến của mn! Đúng là bây giờ có bầu thì càng phải chăm sóc.
Nhiều người cứ nói sinh xong thay máu thì da sẽ đẹp hơn, nhưng e thấy trường hợp đó ít lắm! Thường toàn thấy da xấu hơn thôi. 
Nói chung muốn da đẹp thì phải chăm sóc da


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Bầu bì dùng được mà mom! Kem chống nắng Esunvy này là dược mỹ phẩm ấy nên an toàn mà. Đây là ưu điểm của kem chống nắng mà mom đang quan tâm nhé!
- Da nhạy cảm nhất cũng có thể dùng được mà ngăn ngừa sạm nám, lão hóa da. 
- Thêm nữa là còn giúp dưỡng trắng, chống lão hóa da, tăng sản sinh collagen giúp da căng mụn, hạn chế nếp nhăn nữa ấy. 
Dùng đi để bảo vệ da mom ạ!


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh

Chuẩn bị đến mùa hanh khô rồi, nếu như bạn giống da mình mà kiểu bị khô da thì bầu bạn dùng bộ sản phẩm dưỡng da này của Esunvy được nhé! 
Esunvy là dược mỹ phẩm, bạn có thể tìm hiểu kĩ sẽ thành các thành phầm để là từ thiên nhiên thôi, nên mẹ bầu có thể dùng được bạn ạ!


----------

